# Akron, Ohio .. Pennsylvania .. West Virginia .. Kentucky photo opportunities ??



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm headed on a selfie vacation the 2nd week of July - 5th to 11th.
I'm curious if there's any great photo opportunities -- waterfalls, bald eagles just sitting around .. car shows .. etc
Also great places to go mountain biking  

I'll be in the Akron Ohio area but will probably venture to the Pittsburgh Penn area, West Virginia & Kentucky borders

Any ideas would be great to get.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 18, 2014)

Cuyahoga Valley National Park near Akron. Pittsburgh has some great city scapes. Look up the areas on 500px and Flickr that will give you some good spots to go find.


----------



## colnago1331 (Jun 20, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Also great places to go mountain biking



Trailhead - Ohio Singletrack Trailhead


----------



## runnah (Jun 20, 2014)

colnago1331 said:


> Trailhead - Ohio Singletrack Trailhead



Looks like a good ride. Should come up to Maine.


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 13, 2014)

Hocking Hills State park in Ohio has a lovely gorge and waterfalls.


----------

